# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Fuck Christmas,die schönsten Weihnachtslieder

## schiene

Es ist mal wieder so weit.....
Auf fast allen Radiosendern dudelt die Weihnachtsmusik bis zum erbrechen...
Aber es gibt auch schöne Lieder... :: 
z.b.:

----------


## schiene

...und noch ein sehr nettes Liedchen ::

----------


## schiene

::  sehr gute Stimme...

----------


## wein4tler

Das nette Liedchen funktioniert bei mir nicht. Schreibt kein Video vorhanden. Ooops!

----------


## schiene

> Das nette Liedchen funktioniert bei mir nicht. Schreibt kein Video vorhanden. Ooops!


Also bei mir funzt es,keine Ahnung warum es bei dir nicht läuft  ::

----------


## pit

Bei mir ist es auch nicht vorhanden!

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

komische youtoube World...
auf meinem Netbook; mit d tac Verbindung wo du bei einer Minute download vielleicht 3 sec. gucken kannst - funktionirt es..

----------


## Enrico

Das ganze Gehabe von Youtube und der Gema nervt nur noch. Die schaden sich mehr, als das sie sich helfen.

----------


## schiene

und wieder rückt das fucking Christmas wieder näher   :: 




und

----------


## schiene



----------


## frank_rt

@schiene.
das lied hab ich glatt vergessen. danke für die erinnerung

----------

